# Packing and shipping shoplight?



## Mark_Larson (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a luminaire and two bulbs in Minnesota - and I'd like to get them here in Atlanta.

The luminaire is a basic shoplight-type fixture, and the bulbs are standard 4' T8. The thing is that the fixture is high quality, and the bulbs are very nice 6500k ones - if I bought the same stuff locally, it would come to more than $30.

Usually when moving, I just keep the lights in and load the entire fixture into its cardboard box. (I'm one of those freaks who is really loath to throw away packaging.)

However, I know that the USPS can't really be trusted, so I'm not sure what to do - I don't want to double box, since it'll be hard to find a second box that fits the existing one. I'm thinking of wrapping the bulbs with bubblewrap and fitting them into the fixture, and filling the box with packing peanuts. The box is already kinda tight, so I'm not sure if it'll work.

Are there any problems with shipping fluorescent tubes like this?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 25, 2007)

The way I've received fluorescent light bulbs they were wrapped in bubble wrap (taped, so it doesn't unravel in transit); they were then placed in a larger box filled with ghost poop (styrofoam packing turds). I have yet to receive a broken bulb when they were packaged in this fashion.

As for the fixture itself, I honestly don't know - I've never sent or received one.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 25, 2007)

I can only think of one problem. Unless I'm misunderstanding something here and there is something uniquely special about your tubes, why don't you just leave them in Minnesota and get new ones in Atlanta? It's not as if T8 tubes were rare. And the cost of shipping the tubes is most likely going to cost more than getting new ones in Atlanta (there's a company based out of Atlanta called Home Depot  ). Regardless of weight, there may be also be minimum charge due to the awkward size of the parcel, you'll want to check the carrier's site (USPS, UPS, FedEX, whatever you decide) for minimum charges and dimensions.



Mark_Larson said:


> Are there any problems with shipping fluorescent tubes like this?


----------



## Mark_Larson (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, the shipping would probably be lower than $10 but new stuff would cost $30...


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 25, 2007)

Then they must be special to you. I seldom pay more than a dollar or two for a T8 tube. If they're special purpose tubes, the idea of wrapping them in bubble wrap would probably be best (smooth side against the glass). Then maybe put them into a mailing tube if you can find one that long. Failing that, you could try using some PVC sewer pipe for a shipping container. Since you don't want to use USPS, UPS should probably be able to get those down there for you for less than $10 each.



Mark_Larson said:


> Well, the shipping would probably be lower than $10 but new stuff would cost $30...


----------



## Mark_Larson (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, they weren't that special, but I guess the price of daylight tubes has fallen - I saw a pair of T8 32W for $7 at the home depot, and the fixture was $15. Better than throwing the money away on shipping.

Where do you find T8 tubes for a dollar or two if you don't mind me asking? I'd love a pair of 6500K tubes at that price!


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh sorry, guess I misworded that. That should have been T12 tubes, and I usually get them in boxes of 12 or whatever the quantity priced box is. It should also be noted that T12 fixtures are all but gone nowaday. So you'll probably see prices continue to drop on T8s as it becomes the new standard.



Mark_Larson said:


> Well, they weren't that special, but I guess the price of daylight tubes has fallen - I saw a pair of T8 32W for $7 at the home depot, and the fixture was $15. Better than throwing the money away on shipping.
> 
> Where do you find T8 tubes for a dollar or two if you don't mind me asking? I'd love a pair of 6500K tubes at that price!


----------

